# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Tees and Donations!

## Total Eclipse

After a lot of work, Anxiety Space's own store is up and open for business.  ::):  You can buy t-shirts, hoodies and stickers, and the proceeds goes to fund Anxiety Space. Or if you're not interested in a t-shirt but still want to help, you can make a PayPal donation to donations@anxietyspace.com, and all money raised will go to fund Anxiety Space.

All orders are handled by RedBubble, so if you have questions about your order or shipping information contact RedBubble. All t-shirts are by American Apparel, a sweatshop-free USA manufacturer.

Please remember our fundraising efforts is done at arm-length from Anxiety Space, the moderation staff can't help with your orders and they don't know if you donated or not, but even if they did you still will not get any special treatment and you are not required to buy or donate to use Anxiety Space. If you have questions or concerns, e-mail us.

Don't forget to show off your new gear in the Photo Op forum!  ::): 

Also, if you are an artist and you are interested in your anxiety-related designs in our shop, PM me.

----------


## Antidote

Wow. This place is going places.

*Edit*
Is that a stomach with butterflies coming out of it? Lol, that's so cute.

----------


## Sagan

Awesome!

----------


## kc1895

Osito de peluche!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Koalafan

Oh this is sooo cool!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I love this idea  ::):

----------


## CeCe

I like how it isn't just AnxietySpace branded logo's and actual designs we can relate to.

----------


## Chantellabella

great idea. thank you.

----------


## Otherside

Love it!  ::D:

----------


## Total Eclipse

Thanks to everyone who donated so far. ::):

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

Cool!

----------


## Otherside

I am going to have to get one of those stomach things on a t-shirt, if anything, cos it looks epic.

Well, when I have money (May be a while...Sorry. =/ I will buy one. I promise.)

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

^ They have stickers of them too (cheaper). They look sweet.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Thanks to everyone's support! Make sure you let everyone you know about the store. ::):  Also just to let you know, there will be a new tee every Monday, the next is about 18 hours away, and here it is a sneak peek:



We're also putting some tees together with Anxiety Space logo and address on it. Those will be out soon.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I actually want that one now. It's making me grin.

Strange world where we can actually laugh about anxiety and how silly it can be.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I actually want that one now. It's making me grin.



I'm glad you guys are liking these t-shirts.  ::):  Here is a sneak preview of this Monday's t-shirt:

----------


## WintersTale

^ I really like that one.

----------


## kc1895

Can the stickers have different background colors too?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Can the stickers have different background colors too?



Nope, as the stickers are the same shape as the design with a 3mm white border around the edge. You can see examples here. I've ordered some too, so I'll show them off when they come.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Lovin' the shirts. Going to have to get one next paycheck  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Attachment 1346

----------


## kc1895

> Attachment 1346



They have toddler sizes  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

> They have toddler sizes



I guess that'll have to do!  :Tongue:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I guess that'll have to do!



Here you go, the colour matches your fur too.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

A new sneak preview! It will be up on Monday.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> They have toddler sizes



Awww the toddler ones are kinda cute

----------


## L

Oh my god , I love this

Okay has anyone bought anything yet, I would love to but am afraid the quality may not match the price for me - also afraid of size!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Okay has anyone bought anything yet, I would love to but am afraid the quality may not match the price for me - also afraid of size!



I have  ::):  I haven't received it yet.

----------


## L

> I have  I haven't received it yet.



Okay cool, I wanted a huddy for going back to college but not living the colour selection so may settle on a t. Xx

----------


## Koalafan

> Here you go, the colour matches your fur too.



 :Celebrate:  Once I (finally) get a job Im seriously considering getting one of these shirts  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> A new sneak preview! It will be up on Monday.



The new tee is up!  ::):  (here)

----------


## Total Eclipse

This sneak preview comes with cuddles  ::):

----------


## Misssy

I like the stomach and butterflies a lot, because it's weird in a really good way!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh my god , I love this
> 
> Okay has anyone bought anything yet, I would love to but am afraid the quality may not match the price for me - also afraid of size!



I bought two of the hugs  ::):  ones for my two grandkids and the quality is great. They should withstand many washings. I loved the little tag with the clothespin. They're very soft which is great for my granddaughter who has problems with any material that will bug her.

----------


## L

Aw sweet

- I am going to have to wait awhile, little low on cash  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

New tee is up!  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

Another sneak preview  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> 



This tee is now up  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I was just wondering if you guys were going to be expanding to any other other designs like mind images and stuff?  ::):  I like the personal space one.

Thanks,

Cindy

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I was just wondering if you guys were going to be expanding to any other other designs like mind images and stuff?  I like the personal space one.



I don't see why not  ::):  I just putting up ideas I have. If you got some ideas, let me know.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't see why not  I just putting up ideas I have. If you got some ideas, let me know.



Well, you know me................anything that screams unstable is right up my line. I have lots of unstable tee shirts like "I have multiple personalities and none of them like you." "Crazy doesn't even begin to describe it," "Cereal Killer," "Message from Toto: Hate Oz. Took the shoes. Find your own way home." "I love my personality disorder" "The many moods of an alien" "I live in my own little world, but that's ok. They know me there." and other such random thoughts.

----------


## Still Waters

I realize the themes are meant to be humorous -But does anybody else feel just a tad uncomfortable/anxious about calling attention to yourself in such an obvious manner? I think I'd like something a bit more...uhh,maybe,discreet?  Just a thought I'm throwing out there.

----------


## peace

> I realize the themes are meant to be humorous -But does anybody else feel just a tad uncomfortable/anxious about calling attention to yourself in such an obvious manner? I think I'd like something a bit more...uhh,maybe,discreet?  Just a thought I'm throwing out there.



I tend to agree with you there, but I guess it is alright to wear around the house.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I tend to agree with you there, but I guess it is alright to wear around the house.



I really love the hug ones and bought them for my grandkids. I was thinking of getting a sticker of the personal space one. I think it's funny.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I really love the hug ones and bought them for my grandkids. I was thinking of getting a sticker of the personal space one. I think it's funny.



All this week, smiley will be going up like the hug one. ::): 







> I realize the themes are meant to be humorous -But does anybody else feel just a tad uncomfortable/anxious about calling attention to yourself in such an obvious manner? I think I'd like something a bit more...uhh,maybe,discreet?  Just a thought I'm throwing out there.







> I tend to agree with you there, but I guess it is alright to wear around the house.



Could you give me an example of a discreet one? And I'll see what I can do. ::):

----------


## peace

Maybe just use the initials of* A*nxiety* S*pace with a logo of a dove or something.

----------


## Total Eclipse

New t-shirt.  ::D: 






> Maybe just use the initials of* A*nxiety* S*pace with a logo of a dove or something.



Leave it with me and I'll see what I can do.  ::):

----------


## L

> New t-shirt. 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it with me and I'll see what I can do.



I love it but it gives away my secret

----------


## peace

> New t-shirt. 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it with me and I'll see what I can do.



Keep calm and breathe would be less revealing.  :Giggle:

----------


## Otherside

They now do IPod/IPhone cases. Now then, which one to get. The teddy, or the butterflies?

See the teddy one is kinda cute, but I quite like the butterfly ones as well. I suppose I can't have them fight it to the death. Oh well...I'll pick one. Soon enough.

----------


## L

The website doesn't work right for me - does anyone else have difficulty with it?

----------


## Chantellabella

While talking to a friend, it reminded me to thank the people here for all they do for us. 

The mods and admins volunteer to do this for us.  They are a non-profit organization which means the money made off the tee shirts goes to directly paying to run the site. And I know that these guys are taking money out of their pockets to run this place because they can't possibly be making enough on the tee shirt sales. Talk about dedication. That's why this place is the way it is. It's built and run by people with beautiful hearts.

(This message was not paid for by Anxiety Space, nor am I anybody's mother)  ::):  I just wanted to bring it back up to the top because I care about our site. (notice I said *our*) That's kinda nice to know. 

Thanks "powers in charge" here! 

Cindy

----------


## L

> (This message was not paid for by Anxiety Space, nor am I anybody's mother)  I just wanted to bring it back up to the top because I care about our site. (notice I said *our*) That's kinda nice to know.



I think you should be the mother of Anxiety Space

----------


## Chantellabella

> I think you should be the mother of Anxiety Space



You cannot imagine the big smile on my face after reading this. I would love to be everyone here's mother. I feel very protective of you guys anyway and am very glad to have you all in my life.  :Hug: 


and....................


somedays I can technically be that proverbial "my crazy mother" to you guys.  ::):  Haven't you guys always wanted either a crazy mother or an eccentric grandmother?

----------


## Misssy

Still Waters wants like a secret anxiety club shirt    what about one that says:    "step back, I vomit when under stress"

----------


## Misssy

"people like you are the reason people like me need medication"

----------


## Chantellabella

> "people like you are the reason people like me need medication"








> Still Waters wants like a secret anxiety club shirt    what about one that says:    "step back, I vomit when under stress"



These are both great!!  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> These are both great!!



Agreed, I'll add them to the list.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

I forgot to do last Monday's t-shirt, oops :Oops:  So, today two t-shirts goes up to make up for it.  ::):

----------


## Still Waters

Awww....I just now saw this -it's strangely cute!! - I'm not too keen on the butterflies/stomach one -I can't imagine walking around wearing a picture of an organ on my shirt. -It's just odd to me that people who don't like being noticed and even mention hoping people don't find out they're a member of a site like this,would wear some of these?!?  I DO think some of them are cute though.  Oops-I meant to quote Missy!

----------


## Chantellabella

I think the throwing up when stressed and the one about medication is hilarious and I can't wait to get them. I wear my humor a lot on tee shirts, so it will fit right in.  ::):

----------


## Misssy

What about a shirt that says "I'm toxic"    maybe that will keep people away from us?  it is so weird that I want friends and don't want to be lonely yet I want people to stay the heck away from me. "If you can read this shirt you are standing too close".....!!!!!   "My imaginary bubble only fits one person"

----------


## Total Eclipse

New t-shirt  ::): 





Keep those ideas coming  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> "If you can read this shirt you are standing too close".....!!!!!






And...




 ::):

----------


## L

I really like the I'm Fine ones

----------


## Misssy

"I'm sexy and I know it"  ..........  just kidding

----------


## Total Eclipse

New tee  ::):

----------


## Pretty-Green-Eyes

> New t-shirt!





I like this one a lot.

----------


## Teddy

Just let you all know. Me, Teddy, will be running the store now as they thought putting someone cute would help sell more. Go easy on Teddy. :hide:

----------


## Chantellabella

Aw!!! Teddy, you'll make a great salesbear.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Go easy on Teddy!? That should be a redundant statement. How could anyone _not_ go easy on Teddy  ::):

----------


## kc1895

I would like to buy a teddy bear plz!

----------


## L

I really want a "I'm Fine" hoodie but I want a girly colour but they don't come in any girly colours  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I really want a "I'm Fine" hoodie but I want a girly colour but they don't come in any girly colours



What if we made the text a different color?

----------


## Chantellabella

I have to tell you. 

I bought the tee that just has  :Razz:  on it and the strange looks I get when I wear it is priceless!  ::):  It's like they know it means something, but not sure what. Right up my line.......ask me about my ability to annoy (and now confuse) complete strangers.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Very cool! As soon as I have a permanent home again, I'm getting another. They are really soft. Thanks for the new designs!

----------


## Chantellabella

I just got another tee shirt and this one actually smells wonderful!! What are you guys putting on them that makes them smell so good?

----------


## Chantellabella

Bumping up and down in my little red wagon!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Bumping up and down in my little red wagon!



Don't forget to post pics!  ::):

----------

